# Where to buy sky3ds in UK?



## LordNoahTheII (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a sky3ds card but all of the official resellers look sketchy.
If you're from the UK and have one, where did you buy it?


----------



## duwen (Jul 19, 2015)

I got mine this week from http://www.3dscarduk.com/
Arrived 3 days after I ordered it!


----------



## LordNoahTheII (Jul 19, 2015)

duwen said:


> I got mine this week from http://www.3dscarduk.com/
> Arrived 3 days after I ordered it!


I'm thinking about there but it has mixed reviews which I'm concerned about.
Has anyone else bought from here who can tell me if it's worth it or not?


----------



## Axfried (Aug 16, 2015)

@LordNoahTheII did you ever get your Sky3DS card?

If so, what site did you use in the end? I'm looking into getting one myself now


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Aug 17, 2015)

no store has positive reviews, but no bad reviews.
if you don't mind, you can order from us , but it will take longer time to UK.


----------



## carlos2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

LordNoahTheII said:


> I'm looking to buy a sky3ds card but all of the official resellers look sketchy.
> If you're from the UK and have one, where did you buy it?


sky-3ds.co.uk is represented by Sky 3DS Team in United Kingdom


----------

